# Expobar dual boiler



## w1lldabeast (Dec 7, 2012)

Having played with one of these on a barista training course I was gifted as a Christmas present (Winchester coffee roasters), I couldn't resist when I saw the 2 month old machine come up in the for sale section.

Very happy with my new set up! Even without dialing my grinder in properly and perfecting my tamp I have had some excellent shots. It is a very forgiving machine. It also has great steam, very controllable.

I haven't found the perfect position in the kitchen yet as the steam arm is a bit restricted here. I might end up extending the the work top...


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice set up, but yes knock down walls, extend the house. That set up should be the centrepiece of your home!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

w1lldabeast said:


> Very happy with my new set up! Even without dialing my grinder in properly and perfecting my tamp I have had some excellent shots. It is a very forgiving machine. It also has great steam, very controllable. I haven't found the perfect position in the kitchen yet as the steam arm is a bit restricted here. I might end up extending the the work top...


Nice set up. How are you finding the Vario with the Expobar? A plus for the Vario is its reasonably small footprint - helpful where space is tight. Talking of extending the work top - found myself in the same dilemma when recently upgrading. Ended up buying a separate cupboard on which to sit the machine as there wasn't enough work surface space without overhanging cupboards.


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice setup.

I have the HX with a vario. After a few teething problems I'm getting the hang of it. This mornings shot was delicious.

Must get round to adding a photo or two at some point


----------



## w1lldabeast (Dec 7, 2012)

Having recalibrated the vario I'm now getting all the adjustment I could need. From choke to gush and each micro adjustment notch equivalent to 2-3 seconds extraction time depending on beans and freshness....

Overall very happy with my setup!!

I looked at making up some new pipes to the steam and hot water outlets to swap them over but I think I might wait until the warranty is up before I start tampering...

Next addition is a quality water softener.


----------

